# Free Dog Food!



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you Nichole!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Nicole!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey guys if you can't use this dog food get it for your local shelter!

Judi


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Nichole! I just called and they happily took my address and told me they would send it to me.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Sep 7 2004, 02:08 PM
> *Hey guys if you can't use this dog food get it for your local shelter!
> 
> Judi
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8512*


[/QUOTE]
That's a great idea!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Such a good idea about donating to the animal shelter! Pico has to eat very low protein/low fat diet so it wouldn't be suitable for him anyway. I just called for my free bag. They didn't even ask for the code.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Nicole ....I just called them and they took my address.

Tikis mom that is such a good idea.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the idea Nicole. I will call them and take the food to our local shelter. 
I'm Quite sure 'Little Miss SNERT' -_- won't eat it.

I have tried sooo many foods on her...talk about a horror story.. h34r: ..should have told that one on the 'Ghost Story' thread.... :lol: 

I just keep coming back to the Iams small bits and put a dusting of the dried liver on top. And she will eat it. She will eat it TODAY and not tomorrow, then she will eat it the next day. :wacko: 

Ya know, after reading all the stories about other people's 'pickey eaters' I guess we are all in the same boat huh?


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anybody know if any dog food companies have small bags of free samples that we could try? I hate to buy a large bag because someone I love is very picky and I have already wasted a lot of $$ on her food!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Royal Canin has small trial size bags that you can get for $1-2 at PetCo and PetSmart. I went to a locally owned pet food store and they gave me a couple of the trial size to try for free. I think you can look on the websites to request samples.


----------

